# Signs Your Neighbor Is Running A Marijuana Grow Operation



## POTUS

Dudes and Dudettes, this is the type of crap that the narcs are putting on websites now. It's another form of "Bust your neighbor" or "Narc on Mom and Dad" methods that the cops are resorting to.

Learn from this. Learn to make your grow as stealthy as possible. Take nothing for granted. Trust NO ONE. TELL NO ONE.

Here's what the DEA has on one site:

********************

(Brought to you from the Drug Enforcement Administration, Seattle Field Division)

This is provided for informational purposes only. While marijuana grow operations are appearing on a frequent and accelerating basis in residential neighborhoods, they are almost always connected to organized crime. Do not take it upon yourself to investigate or approach the suspects. Call your local law enforcement or use the DEA TIPS link located on the DEA website. 

Ask yourself: Do you know your neighbors? 

Have you been inside their home or does something seem peculiar or different about their home? 

In order to deflect suspicion, it is not unusual for children to reside in homes being used to cultivate marijuana. 

The indicators listed below may reveal a marijuana grow that is contained in a home in your neighborhood:

&#56256;&#56510; Windows are covered/blacked out and are never opened.

&#56256;&#56510; Windows have condensation forming due to high levels of humidity.

&#56256;&#56510; Neighbors are seen at the home only on a sporadic basis.

&#56256;&#56510; New neighbors move into a home without furniture or belongings. They are rarely seen entering or exiting with groceries or conducting everyday chores.

&#56256;&#56510; Access to the residence is primarily through the garage.

&#56256;&#56510; Unusual traffic, such as a heavy volume of visitors for short amounts of time, and visitors waiting outside in the car.

&#56256;&#56510; People are seen entering with plastic sheeting, plant stocks, fertilizer bags, plastic piping, large amounts of potting soil and pots. These items may also be left outside.

&#56256;&#56510; When seen, individuals are entering or departing the residence with large heavy garbage bags.

&#56256;&#56510; Additional water lines and/or electrical cords are running into the residence.

&#56256;&#56510; Unusual odor omitting from the residence similar to a skunk smell.

&#56256;&#56510; Unusual amounts of steam coming from the vents.

&#56256;&#56510; Mail not picked up and garbage not taken out. This is also sometimes done to avoid suspicion.

&#56256;&#56510; Very bright lights not consistent with home lighting.

&#56256;&#56510; Humming sounds, hammering or drilling coming from the residence.


----------



## Fadeux

POTUS said:
			
		

> Dudes and Dudettes, this is the type of crap that the narcs are putting on websites now. It's another form of "Bust your neighbor" or "Narc on Mom and Dad" methods that the cops are resorting to.
> 
> Learn from this. Learn to make your grow as stealthy as possible. Take nothing for granted. Trust NO ONE. TELL NO ONE.
> 
> Here's what the DEA has on one site:
> 
> ********************
> 
> (Brought to you from the Drug Enforcement Administration, Seattle Field Division)
> 
> This is provided for informational purposes only. While marijuana grow operations are appearing on a frequent and accelerating basis in residential neighborhoods, they are almost always connected to organized crime. Do not take it upon yourself to investigate or approach the suspects. Call your local law enforcement or use the DEA TIPS link located on the DEA website.
> 
> Ask yourself: Do you know your neighbors?
> 
> Have you been inside their home or does something seem peculiar or different about their home?
> 
> In order to deflect suspicion, it is not unusual for children to reside in homes being used to cultivate marijuana.
> 
> The indicators listed below may reveal a marijuana grow that is contained in a home in your neighborhood:
> 
> &#1048766; Windows are covered/blacked out and are never opened.
> 
> &#1048766; Windows have condensation forming due to high levels of humidity.
> 
> &#1048766; Neighbors are seen at the home only on a sporadic basis.
> 
> &#1048766; New neighbors move into a home without furniture or belongings. They are rarely seen entering or exiting with groceries or conducting everyday chores.
> 
> &#1048766; Access to the residence is primarily through the garage.
> 
> &#1048766; Unusual traffic, such as a heavy volume of visitors for short amounts of time, and visitors waiting outside in the car.
> 
> &#1048766; People are seen entering with plastic sheeting, plant stocks, fertilizer bags, plastic piping, large amounts of potting soil and pots. These items may also be left outside.
> 
> &#1048766; When seen, individuals are entering or departing the residence with large heavy garbage bags.
> 
> &#1048766; Additional water lines and/or electrical cords are running into the residence.
> 
> &#1048766; Unusual odor omitting from the residence similar to a skunk smell.
> 
> &#1048766; Unusual amounts of steam coming from the vents.
> 
> &#1048766; Mail not picked up and garbage not taken out. This is also sometimes done to avoid suspicion.
> 
> &#1048766; Very bright lights not consistent with home lighting.
> 
> &#1048766; Humming sounds, hammering or drilling coming from the residence.




:holysheep: This fits just about anyone who is even remodeling their bathroom! If someone calls you in, do they need to get a warrent? Can they get one on an anonymous tip? Pretty sure they can, but this is just retarded... Seems a little alarmist, and propagandist to me...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Rule #1...Don't tell no one!!!!..


----------



## POTUS

Fadeux said:
			
		

> :holysheep: This fits just about anyone who is even remodeling their bathroom! If someone calls you in, do they need to get a warrent? Can they get one on an anonymous tip? Pretty sure they can, but this is just retarded... Seems a little alarmist, and propagandist to me...


 
Irregardless, it's a real web page put out by the DEA.

If the cops can convince a judge to give them a warrant based on some of that criteria, AND you actually do have a grow going, I have no doubt that the search warrant would stand up in court.

It's a case of BIG BROTHER wanting ALL MJ growers busted. They don't care what tactics they have to use or justify.

In cases I've read about, the DEA usually watches the house for days, weeks or even months until they see something that clinches the bust.

The neighbors are the ones who started the watching...


----------



## Dubbaman

Another way of the :cop: having everyone else do their jobs for them.


----------



## snuggles

LOL, the war on a plant costs us how much a year?


----------



## smokybear

That's pretty crazy stuff. What a terrible waste of tax dollars.....Just my thoughts. Thanks for the story. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Brouli

ne more proof how full of dum dum are cops , i agree u will do all of those things while working on ur home whats the point of that ?? damm cops we all know that 90% any crime are solved tanks to tips . if only everyone would mine theyr own bussines would be grat.


----------



## snuggles

You know where I come from it's called ratting on people, it's very unamerican IMO. Woops I'm sorry in theory it's very unamerican. The freest country in the world asks it's citizens to rat on each other and uses CHILDREN who do not know any better. What would do more damage to a child, her daddy smoking weed or her sending her daddy away for smoking weed? I'm sorry but the children (DARE) should never be allowed to be put through something like this NEVER, IMO it's downright evil and uses children. I'm gonna stop now it's Sunday and I don't feel like getting worked up over something like this. PURE EVIL in my eyes.


----------



## snuggles

Actually if I was a douche I would call on all my LEO neighnors just to prove a point LOL. Imagine cops showing up at cops houses and then the news getting wind? Pipe dreams but hey it's their policy maybe I should start to use it, also my neihbor is adding a second floor maybe he is a druggie? It's downright silly. Don't they have better things to do? Like go after criminals, violent ones especially. The War on Violent Crime sounds great to me, why don't we have this war? The War on Starvation, Education, Healthcare, etc. etc.

Also if I have to go looking for "trouble" is it really trouble? Is it affecting me? Why should I care then? IMO if it isn't hurting anyone and we have to go looking for it, is it really a big deal? The same country that wrote the Bill of Rights now has it's citizens spying for them, it's like a bad dream IMO it's very "paranoid" of our Federal Government and like the same old story, good thing none of my plants are communists...wink wink. If you want to really waste tax dollars start a war on old ladies and all the Poppies they grow, if you're paranoid at least go all the way. The sad thing is people are brainwashed and believe anything they are told so now we need to worry about our neighbors and our children on top of our very own government.


----------



## Fadeux

POTUS said:
			
		

> Irregardless, it's a real web page put out by the DEA.
> 
> If the cops can convince a judge to give them a warrant based on some of that criteria, AND you actually do have a grow going, I have no doubt that the search warrant would stand up in court.
> 
> It's a case of BIG BROTHER wanting ALL MJ growers busted. They don't care what tactics they have to use or justify.
> 
> In cases I've read about, the DEA usually watches the house for days, weeks or even months until they see something that clinches the bust.
> 
> The neighbors are the ones who started the watching...



Ok, I just didn't know if an anoynomous tip could validate leo breaking down your door.  Obviously, you want to keep the grow silent.


----------



## IllusionalFate

It's so easy not to get caught. This "notice" put out by the DEA is ridiculous in so many ways and it's hard to believe they actually link these extremely vague actions directly to cannabis cultivation.

Here's how not to get caught; Don't let anyone search your house unless they have a search warrant, don't give cops a reason to get one, and if anyone comes to your house wanting to inspect your electric usage, tell them to get lost if they don't have a warrant.

Build a false wall for the entry to your grow room so nobody, even a cop would assume there is anything behind it. Use a carbon filter for the air exhaust and don't vent room to room.

If you follow all the above you would have to do something very stupid to get caught.


----------



## POTUS

snuggles said:
			
		

> the children (DARE) should never be allowed to be put through something like this NEVER, IMO it's downright evil and uses children.


 
I think so too. Using children for that type of thing is absolute evil.

The person who thought of it should be put into a cell with Hannibil and a sharp knife. <Yum-Yum, eat em up!>


----------



## POTUS

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> If you follow all the above you would have to do something very stupid to get caught.


 
I've had a hydro grow room for almost 25 years. Not even a close call.

I tell people who want to know what's in that room that I invent things and it's my work room. Very private!


----------



## Hick

POTUS said:
			
		

> I've had a hydro grow room for almost 25 years. Not even a close call.
> 
> I tell people who want to know what's in that room that I invent things and it's my work room. Very private!


I tell 'um it's a 'cold room'... where I store nosey peoples body parts..


----------



## NorCalHal

I tell em it's my lady and I's private Sex Room. Full of crazy things you don't want to know about.


----------



## Fadeux

My Landlord gives me a great discount to use that room for storage, thats why there is that deadbolt on it, and I couldn't even get into it if I wanted to.


----------



## lyfr

wow, i guess i better not _hum_ anymore while avoiding _taking out the garbage_ in my_ blacked out _room!  at least my garage door is broke so i wont be using _garage as primary entrance_.  when i was a young whippersnapper i heard the phrase "snitches end up in ditches".  i'll nevr forget the day i was told the meaning of the phrase...  i would maintain just enough contact with neighbors not to seem weird,  and to read there body language.


----------



## Dubbaman

Hick said:
			
		

> I tell 'um it's a 'cold room'... where I store nosey peoples body parts..


:rofl: that would explain the power use too  a few deep freezers :shocked:


----------



## slowmo77

very good read! thanks. i grow for myself and thats it. so my grows are so small its hard for me to find'em sometimes. lol. get greedy get caught!


----------



## jomchimpo

I just find it hard to fathom that the citizens of the U.S.A. pay taxes so that their government can effectively spy on them and infringe upon their rights.


----------



## Fadeux

Welcome to the grand old USA. 2% of them read books. 80% of them are obese.  30% of them can find England on a map. 

People just respond to propaganda... They just want their McChicken Value Meal, and their TV Reality shows. Anyone who appears to threaten that is a "Terrorist!"  No one in this country cares about freedom anymore. At least, not anyone elses freedom. We are not a country of patriots, but a country of nationalists... Its sad, this country that was founded upon such amazing principles, has come to this...

Do you support the troops? Be sure you let everyone know by buying a 3 dollar magnet at a gas station! 

Freedom means people can do WHATEVER THEY WANT, as long as they don't bother YOU... Its an all or nothing game... Just look at these $600 rebate checks. What an effin joke! I thought we paid taxes to the government... Now they are giving us an "Allowance?"  We're goin down the tubes people! I'm not saying vote for this guy or that guy, just take some time and recognize. THIS ISN'T GOING TO WORK!!!


----------



## POTUS

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Welcome to the grand old USA. 2% of them read books. 80% of them are obese. 30% of them can find England on a map.


 
What a crock.

If you believe the bullcrap polls that were poured down YOUR throat about that kind of nonsense, then it's YOU who is brainwashed.

Sorry pal, you can knock it all you want. It doesn't make it true.

There is a faction IN the USA that likes to try to tear it apart. The cops are WAY out of hand, but that's no reason to try to make the entire country sound like it's taking a crap. That bull has been spread in EVERY country since the dawn of time.

I remember my Grandfather saying "This country is going down the drain".

I've READ that in ancient Rome, a common expression the "children these days have no respect for the ways of their elders". People LOVE to talk as if the sky were falling.

Just because PART of the government wants to make money and give jobs to a bunch of fanatics who don't even understand pot, doesn't make the entire country go down.

Go talk your USA hate somewhere else.

To say what you have makes you nothing but a sheep.

You're quoting the very people that are trying to take down the USA.

Shame on you.


----------



## godtea

Things to avoid ,thank you very much DEA ,who says the government can't be helpful sometimes


----------



## Timmyjg6

I think if you are a responsible grower and you don't get out of hand with it. Than you will be alright. It seems like the Gov. only goes after those growers that have grow houses. I never see or hear of a little grow cabinet bust or closet grow bust, unless it was stumbled upon, or some one narced.... What i do is stay on my toes, watch and read as much as you can about other bastes and make sure you don't do what they did.... Good luck to you all, and grow safe...


----------



## benamucc

Thanks be to NOT having neighbors, and plain brown shipping boxes!!


----------



## snuggles

I agree with both Fad and Potus, if I'm allowed LOL. I think that Fad is right on with those numbers, he was being facitious obviously LOL. But I do agree with him, and what he is trying to say. I don't need polls to tell me that most Americans don't care about squat except for gas right now and reality TV. And Potus I agree with you in that the whole country isn't taking a dump, or rather it always has been. I'm proud to be an American as I'm sure both of you are but that doesn't mean we have to like what is going on, do we? You both have good points and I like to read your threads.

This thread just goes to show you, how dumb and smart the feds are, and how dumb the whole persecution of a plant thing is. I just hope my neighbors can tell the difference between veggies and cannabis LOL.


----------



## POTUS

If those numbers are actual reality, then it's a damn shame.

Personally, I think anyone can make any poll say whatever fits their agenda.

You want a poll that says the USA is this or that, just create a poll that asks the questions in a manner that ensures the answers you want.

Polls are Bovine Feces.

Actually, Bovine Feces is worth more than any poll is.

I read between two and four books a week. I've been doing so since I was a child.

That's a lot of reading.

I have trouble believing that only 2% of the total population of the USA reads any books.

No insult intended, but I just think that's bull. As for finding places on a map, I think that poll is ** also. Hell, I sure hope it is.

Now I'm depressed.

Thanks.


----------



## Mutt

POTUS said:
			
		

> Now I'm depressed.


Oh cheer up ya old fogey...at least your intelligent and read. 
But I still need to learn to spell n type...crap now I'm depressed....let's toke a bowl and cry into a beer. 
BTW got any of that ISO oil? hehehe


----------



## kasgrow

At least most of the people on this site are above normal readers. Most of us read books about marijuana and growing all of the time. We are always thinking about the environment, at least in our grow rooms. We get excercise regularly working in the garden. We use at least one age old medicine. We think outside the box, and inside. We know that co2 gases grow better pot which makes oxygen, at least until we smoke it. We get cardiac conditioning and muscle tone, by coughing all of the time. Too many negative vibes from some people. It's all good, just how you look at it.


----------



## POTUS

Mutt said:
			
		

> Oh cheer up ya old fogey...at least your intelligent and read.
> But I still need to learn to spell n type...crap now I'm depressed....let's toke a bowl and cry into a beer.
> BTW got any of that ISO oil? hehehe


 
Man, the Doc says no more booze, and only a tiny amount of meat. I can't BBQ or have a beer, but I can have my pot still !!!!

It's decaf tea with stevia and freakin veggie burgers for me.

I've found that if you're high enough, they taste pretty good!

hehe

My body hates me.

BTW, the Stevia is damn good and doesn't make my sugar go up. I was surprised.


----------



## snuggles

POTUS said:
			
		

> If those numbers are actual reality, then it's a damn shame.
> 
> Personally, I think anyone can make any poll say whatever fits their agenda.
> 
> You want a poll that says the USA is this or that, just create a poll that asks the questions in a manner that ensures the answers you want.
> 
> Polls are Bovine Feces.
> 
> Actually, Bovine Feces is worth more than any poll is.
> 
> I read between two and four books a week. I've been doing so since I was a child.
> 
> That's a lot of reading.
> 
> I have trouble believing that only 2% of the total population of the USA reads any books.
> 
> No insult intended, but I just think that's bull. As for finding places on a map, I think that poll is ** also. Hell, I sure hope it is.
> 
> Now I'm depressed.
> 
> Thanks.


 
LOL I read tons too. I have a great collection and love it always have. But most people IMO don't read all that much. Gotta think as a whole. I heard the drop out rate was 35% and I was stunned, turns out it's true and it's not...so I agree with numbers and stats saying what you want them too. Reading at least in my experience is something some people I know do, everyone watches crappy TV LOL. It's sad when people don't know anything about a world map but could tell you who the last two winners of American Idol were.

I still have my library card Potus so I'm with you, nothing like a book in the garden in the summertime, or anytime and anywhere for that matter.

I also can't drink anymore, for different reasons I'm sure so don't feel bad there, like you said we can always toke....well if we keep it secret we can LOL.

I don't think those numbers were real, I think he was being a bit sarcastic to make a point.


----------



## Fadeux

POTUS said:
			
		

> What a crock.
> 
> If you believe the bullcrap polls that were poured down YOUR throat about that kind of nonsense, then it's YOU who is brainwashed.
> 
> Sorry pal, you can knock it all you want. It doesn't make it true.
> 
> There is a faction IN the USA that likes to try to tear it apart. The cops are WAY out of hand, but that's no reason to try to make the entire country sound like it's taking a crap. That bull has been spread in EVERY country since the dawn of time.
> 
> I remember my Grandfather saying "This country is going down the drain".
> 
> I've READ that in ancient Rome, a common expression the "children these days have no respect for the ways of their elders". People LOVE to talk as if the sky were falling.
> 
> Just because PART of the government wants to make money and give jobs to a bunch of fanatics who don't even understand pot, doesn't make the entire country go down.
> 
> Go talk your USA hate somewhere else.
> 
> To say what you have makes you nothing but a sheep.
> 
> You're quoting the very people that are trying to take down the USA.
> 
> Shame on you.


Let me guess. You are one of those people that love to deal in bumpersticker slogans like "IF you dont love america, get the hell out!"  Thats what we call a nationalist.

The true definition of patriotism is dissent, not just blindly following whatever the governent tells you to do. I'm guessing you don't know anyone who died in Iraq. You probably have one of those idiotic magnets on your car that tells people you "support the magnetic ribbon industry." 




> Just because PART of the government wants to make money and give jobs to a bunch of fanatics who don't even understand pot, doesn't make the entire country go down.


Yeah, it ACTUALLY DOES. Buy any gas latley? How about any food? Whens the last time you purchased something that wasn't made in China? Know anyone who cant pay their mortgage anymore? How many people do you know that can actually name the three branches of our government. 

So go ahead, keep waving your flag around and telling people how proud you are of your country. That'll solve EVERYTHING... And YOU call ME a sheep? Ha!


----------



## Fadeux

snuggles said:
			
		

> I don't think those numbers were real, I think he was being a bit sarcastic to make a point.




I can't cite any sources, but they can't be too far off. I hang out in the library several days a week, and I NEVER see anyone between the ages of 18-50. Its always little kids, or old people. Like it or not, this is a country where the majority of people mock intellegence, instead of embracing it.


----------



## POTUS

Fadeux said:
			
		

> Let me guess.


 
Yes, that's all you're doing.

Everything you've tried to ASSUME about me is wrong.

Nothing you've said so far is true.

It's reactionary bull.

Who are you trying to impress? I have news for you....it's not working.


----------



## POTUS

Mods, this thread is a perfect example of why politics should have never been allowed to be discussed on this forum.

It's pointless, argumentative, and people like Fadeux come along with the bullcrap stats that aren't true and try to sling mud about subjects they have no real information about.

It's about to get really ugly.

If he comes back with more of his HATE filled crap, I'm going to open up on him.

If you close this thread and stop allowing political threads to start, this kind of bull would be avoided.

I think that perhaps it would be wise to either remove the definition that is beneath the coffee table area or enforce it.

If you're going to allow political mud slinging, then get prepared for my next post that will be in response to Fadeux's next post in which he will no doubt sling about some more misconceptions and made-up stats.

It's not going to be pretty.

If politics is now allowed, marijuana will soon take a back seat to this type of thread.

What exactly is this group for? I'm starting to forget.

BTW Fadeux, I just now returned from the public library in my city. A city of more than a million people and in the Southern USA which is considered by some to be the least educated in the USA. Over HALF of the people in the library were between 18 and 50 by their appearance. I saw no one else even close to my age, (74), but did see a lot of children in the youngsters area and the Internet area was packed with people of all ages. I asked at the desk how many books per/day are checked out at just this one branch of 15 in my city, and they told me that about 5,000 books per/day are checked out.

The stats you're posting are parroted bull. Yes, you are a sheep. You're full of it.

Go spread that manure somewhere it'll help the crops grow.


----------



## MrPuffAlot

let me just say one thing.

anybody can say anything they want about the USA.  sure go ahead.
just appreciate the fact you are not saying it in GERMAN


----------



## Cali*Style

POTUS said:
			
		

> Mods, this thread is a perfect example of why politics should have never been allowed to be discussed on this forum.
> 
> It's pointless, argumentative, *and pretty immature.....*



First off, we should all be able to speak our feelings! And magically enough, No one has to agree with anything. I find a lot of B*LL SH*T in both your posts, so why dont we just drop it...??

This is a really good place to be among friends and just enjoy a good time. 

Go smoke a bowl or a joint and calm down already.


----------



## POTUS

Cali*Style said:
			
		

> First off, we should all be able to speak our feelings! And magically enough, No one has to agree with anything. I find a lot of B*LL SH*T in both your posts, so why dont we just drop it...??


 
You have no idea how much I care what you think about my posts.

Secondly, if you want to speak your feelings about anything you wish, start your own site. This one USED to not allow political crap. If it continues to, I'll leave it as will others. Some already have.

It's starting to turn into a site JUST like that other ones.

What a shame.


----------



## Cali*Style

POTUS said:
			
		

> You have no idea how much I care what you think about my posts.



We have something in common.



			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> Secondly, if you want to speak your feelings about anything you wish, start your own site. This one USED to not allow political crap. If it continues to, I'll leave it as will others. Some already have.



Read what I wrote again. I agreed with you about the politics being discussed. Look at the red section... I edited your post. I dont believe politics should be allowed.

How ever, if they are allowed... Why cant we discuss them like adults?



			
				POTUS said:
			
		

> It's starting to turn into a site JUST like that other ones.
> 
> What a shame.



I wouldnt know about that, and I dont honestly care to venture there.

I am not trying to start a fight or argument in any way. Just pointing out some facts that I see. Hence the statement.

" We should all be allowed to speak our feelings! And magically, no one has to agree with anything."

Why cant we drop this **** fest and enjoy this great site and good company? Life is honestly to short for illegitimate drama. 

I am honestly sorry if I have offended you, or anyone else here for that matter.


----------



## godspeedsuckah

jomchimpo said:
			
		

> I just find it hard to fathom that the citizens of the U.S.A. pay taxes so that their government can effectively spy on them and infringe upon their rights.



Well fathom up because that is exactly what happens. Thank you US Patriot Act. Hate to sound like a jerk but............since 911 it has really taken a spin in the wrong direction. Our government took that tragedy as the perfect way to push the Patriot act through. With all the "green, red, amber, yellow, aqua"...and all the other idiotic terrorist alerts and "fear mongering" tactics the general population stood right in line and let it happen. It hurts me to see where we are today.


----------



## GreenMan74

There is an interesting pdf document available upon searching for "percentage of Americans read".  
    It's not exactly going to cheer you up.  But I guess the issue is what is on the flipside - what _are_people doing?  Zen meditation?  TV hypnosis of CSI and reality shows?   Not everyone grooves on books, I don't know if much has changed about that over the last 50 years, except that the books have become even more widely available.  It's kind of like exercise.  Everybody knows its good for you, but only certain people do it.  
      But I do think it a question of the quality of one's non-survival oriented time, be it reading philosophy, or auto mechanics, or marijuana growing, or doing something.  Or if its a kid with a video game, making sure its a really good one and setting time limits.  I'm a believer in the potential of video games for mind expansion, to a certain point.  In a way a lot of the games are similar to books, in that they are often a solitary activity, which is then discussed in groups.  But games can also have a social element.  And then there are crossovers from gaming to reading like Dungeons & Dragons - which I think is a much underrated and needlessly slandered hobby.
    Bottom line I guess is, are we cultivating open, questioning minds?


----------



## snuggles

GreenMan74 said:
			
		

> There is an interesting pdf document available upon searching for "percentage of Americans read".
> It's not exactly going to cheer you up. But I guess the issue is what is on the flipside - what _are_people doing? Zen meditation? TV hypnosis of CSI and reality shows? Not everyone grooves on books, I don't know if much has changed about that over the last 50 years, except that the books have become even more widely available. It's kind of like exercise. Everybody knows its good for you, but only certain people do it.
> But I do think it a question of the quality of one's non-survival oriented time, be it reading philosophy, or auto mechanics, or marijuana growing, or doing something. Or if its a kid with a video game, making sure its a really good one and setting time limits. I'm a believer in the potential of video games for mind expansion, to a certain point. In a way a lot of the games are similar to books, in that they are often a solitary activity, which is then discussed in groups. But games can also have a social element. And then there are crossovers from gaming to reading like Dungeons & Dragons - which I think is a much underrated and needlessly slandered hobby.
> Bottom line I guess is, are we cultivating open, questioning minds?


 
Nice post, I am also a huge gamer LOL, been playing since 80 and still going. I agree with you and I like the reading is like exercise analogy LOL.


----------



## Fadeux

POTUS said:
			
		

> You have no idea how much I care what you think about my posts.
> 
> Secondly, if you want to speak your feelings about anything you wish, start your own site. This one USED to not allow political crap. If it continues to, I'll leave it as will others. Some already have.
> 
> It's starting to turn into a site JUST like that other ones.
> 
> What a shame.




Wow, someone who can't have a discussion without invoking the "site Rules" and threating the others with "his absence!"  Thank you so much for this peeing contest.  I said myself that my facts weren't accurate, just exaggerating to make a point.  ("They cant be too far off!") No, I dont spend time in various places, keeping tabs on humanity. 

So you win, I am stupid. God Bless America! I want to ride a unicorn of flags up to a pedistal of democracy, where truth, and honor and justice are pure, and untainted with humanity. 

And yes, I am being way overdramtic because I am high right now, but you're a little crybaby, and if you can't defend yourself reasonably, then you should just cry yourself to sleep, cause no one cares.


----------



## jomchimpo

geese


----------



## POTUS

Fadeux said:
			
		

> you're a little crybaby, and if you can't defend yourself reasonably, then you should just cry yourself to sleep, cause no one cares.


 
Dude, I'm 74 years old. I've seen immature people like you be born and die hundreds of times. Some start acting like adults, some never do.

You need to grow up and start speaking like an adult.

If you can't handle criticism of your opinion, then stop giving it. If your only resort to criticism is to call people childish names, then, like I said above, you need to mature and also learn some manners.

Secondly, you act as though the USA was the only country on the planet. I have news for you, American, it isn't. There are at least 15 other countries represented on this group, so take your American platitudes and put em somewhere the sun don't shine.

Americans like you give the country a bad name.

You should be quite now.

Lastly, my original name on this group was "StoneyBud". YOU look up MY posts and you'll see that I only react to people like this when they act like A-Holes, as you are.

As an ex-Mod of the group, I can see now that you won't be here very long.

I'll watch you leave.


----------



## Runbyhemp

Hey Potus, firstly I would like to say thanks for this thread. You posted here with everybodies safety in mind.Appreciated.

Anybody ever see those United Colours of Bennetton Ads. On this forum we got black people, white people, yellow people, christians, buddhists, muslims, atheists, doctors, lawyers, construction workers, unemployed, rich and poor.

The one thing that we have in common is that we are all "green people".

With so many different cultures and backgrounds represented here, it is impossible for people to agree on everything. It's for this reason that politics is not discussed here. I agree with that

I learned the hard way ... I got into a dispute with Hick about guns quite some time ago ... not pretty. We're cool now though. Ever hear the phrase "it just aint worth it"

I'd just like to say that I respect you a lot Stoney (can't get my head around this Potus thing) You've contributed a hell of a lot to this forum and there's a lot of peole growing good weed ... because of *you*. Give yourself a slap on the back man.

I cringe whenever you mention "leaving". You, Hick, HGB, Mutt, TBG, Smokin Mom and others (too many to mention) are MP IMHO.

Hope you'll be around for a long time ... peace RBH   

PS. I luv buk reedin


----------



## ChatNoir

I plan to buy actual flowers from local shop, throw some of them out and plant cannabis instead. With ****-chat and even showing them my flowers would take all suspicion away I believe in addition make my purchases more legiminate...


----------



## POTUS

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I'd just like to say that I respect you a lot Stoney (can't get my head around this Potus thing) You've contributed a hell of a lot to this forum and there's a lot of people growing good weed ... because of *you*. Give yourself a slap on the back man.


 
Thanks man! No kiddin. Don't pay attention to me about the leaving thing. I just get pissed when people who should be quiet start making a bunch of noise. The amount of misinformation that is started and spread from other groups is astounding to me. I used to try to explain the real way it happens, but after the tenth time, I figure it's pointless. Those who really want to know can read the back posts from all the people you mention and find the truth if they really want to know.

Thanks again man, and please know that YOU are on that list of helpful people who have a lot of knowledge and don't mind sharing it.

Peace!


----------



## Dubbaman

POTUS said:
			
		

> I think so too. Using children for that type of thing is absolute evil.
> 
> The person who thought of it should be put into a cell with Hannibil and a sharp knife. <Yum-Yum, eat em up!>


 
I agree too about the dare program they used and still do use these kids to bust people on it and the kids have no idea why or whats going on all they know is that mom and dad told them that the :cop: is "supposed" to be a good guy and all i did was tell him that mommy and daddy have some stuff in their dreser that looks like that, Hello 6 o'clock news and child services, oh and jail. As for the Hannibil comment i doubt if even he would want to eat on stringy old Nancy Regan


----------



## snuggles

DARE is going to be or already did lose some funding. The reason: DARE is ineffective LOL, gee really. I don't understand why so many parents look the other way when it comes to these "use" the kids anti drug programs...yet they want to complain about what they teach when it comes to evolution, health and safe sex, etc. etc. Most parents don't even think about it, but in reality you are asking a child to do something they do not completely understand yet and it's not a small thing IMO. Sure if a child is living with 2 heroin addicts for parents chances are they don't need DARE to figure it out. Kids are kids and should be taught the dangers of drugs and I'm all for it but do it right and tell the truth. Kids grow up and then realize they were lied to, be honest with them, they can handle it the truth that is. My sister is already fearing this, she has a almost 2 year old and a husband that grows so it came up recently, my brother in law told my sister the baby would not be participating in DARE LOL. I also had a friend pull her son out of an assembly, she said it didn't look to good for her LOL. Same women could have pulled her child out of health class, or a class teaching evolution and no one would judge her like they do when she pulls her kid out of a DARE program. Good for her though, IMO the War is wrong and evil not the drugs...drugs have been around as long as man has why did it become such a problem all the sudden in the late 60's early 70's....


One last thing, anyone who rats on their neighbors should feel guilty and rat like....too many rats already. Rats are bad people, they show a lack of control, loyalty, and respect that many of us ask for. It's my "private" life and if I'm not hurting anyone then MIND YOUR OWN BUSINESS!!!!!


----------



## POTUS

Dubbaman said:
			
		

> As for the Hannibil comment i doubt if even he would want to eat on stringy old Nancy Regan


 
HAHAAHAHAHA, as with any cheap piece of meat, it all depends on how you cook it!


----------



## Nova

Push comes to shove, no country is perfect....we make the best with what we got! The DEA, IMO needs to start worrying about the legal killers.....like Oxy-Cotton's, Methadone, Morphine, Vicodins, Zanex, etc. They are legal and you can get them just about anywhere. Leave the harmless tokers alone, we dont hurt anybody, in fact, the exact opposite. I keep my yard looking great, my lawn is greener than the amazon, all because i read up on some plant biology and a few HOW-TO's. Once you start taking pride in your grow, you take pride in everything else that grows. My yard is some of the best manicured and most colorful in the neighborhood. FoxFarm Growth works excellent on lawns, lol! :hubba:


Let's all go have some frozen yogurt, it's frickin HOT!

:woohoo:

Nova

p.s.

Potus, did i ever tell ya thanks man!


----------



## snuggles

Or better yet lets get rid of the DEA take the extra money and expand the FDA so they can stop all the lead from China...on second thought maybe the FDA is just as corrupt.

The DEA should not exist, we don't need it....I know it would lead to job loses but boo hoo, I'm tired of that excuse. Does anyone care that my livlihood is being affected cause my work can get outsourced to India? Nope so why should I care if some LEO/DEA type has a family to feed, so did all the parents you put in prison. The DEA is unAmerican and has no place in this country IMO. Leads to social and economic problems not to mention corruption and lies/deceptions/propaganda etc. As a young lady on the forums once said "it's just another war on intangibles", she's a smart girl and a good friend of mine too.

And even though we get a little off subject and rant at each other a bit I don't think it's a bad thing...it shows some passion and that means you care. I think everyone has some good points even if we squabble a bit here and there.

Hey Nova I FF outside quite a bit, but am not a big indoors guy with it. I use it on the lawn, flowers, veggies and a couple different products I agree with you, it does wonders for the outside stuff.


----------



## Nova

Seriously......

I am so down for a 4:21.....the time when the world consumes their favorite flavor of frozen yogurt, after that first initial toke.

Im for a live and let live kind of thing! So, the guy that lives next door is a crack head, if he wasnt on some kind of dope he's a weird guy. Id rather him ride the white train than be a reject from society! Thats a much harder drug no doubt, but it can compare to us hobby smokers. 

I have alot of friends, who if werent under the influence of some herb would be some wierd nut balls. That only thing that keeps them goin is the sanity of what they inhale. Crucify me for advocating peace for a reasonable cost! If it costs my neighbor to be a stoner for him to be normal, then im all for it! 

Oh wait...i just formed this new religion....everday at 4:20 it against my religion to not take a toke and thank the man up above for providing me with this miracle plant. It solves temperment issues, personality disorders, appetite disorders, hyper-tension, ADD, pain-tolerance rehabilitation, Insomnia, etc...Its side effects are increased appetite and slight sense of euphoria, but contributes to slightly decreased respiratory volume.

Wow......now lets look at some counterparts of this miracle plant that do alot of the same things....

*Zanex* (Anti-Anxiety/Stress) - Fatigue and tiredness, memory problems, and drowsiness. In most cases, side effects are minor and don't require treatment. It is possible, however, to develop serious side effects that require immediate medical attention.

*Vicodin* (Pain Reliever) - Drowsiness, mental clouding, lethargy, impairment   of mental and physical performance, anxiety, fear, dysphoria, psychic dependence,   mood changes. Ureteral spasm, spasm of vesical sphincters and   urinary retention have been reported with opiates.Hydrocodone bitartrate may produce dose-related   respiratory depression by acting directly on the brain stem respiratory center. ases of hearing impairment or permanent loss have been   reported predominantly in patients with chronic overdose.

*Megestrol* (Appetite Stimulant) - Diarrhea, constipation, frequent urination, swelling of ankles or feet, increased rate or difficulty breathing or some loss of scalp hair. Changes in vaginal bleeding or discharge, severe or sudden vision changes, headache, loss of coordination, slurred speech, trouble breathing, weakness or numbness in arms or legs, skin rash or itching.

*Temazepam* (Sleep Aid) - hives; difficulty breathing; swelling of your face, lips, tongue, or throat. May be habit-forming.....


To name a few....so let's weight which really is a more desperate threat to national security. Let's put aside our differences and look at the facts. The reason the U.S. Government deems marijuana to be illegal is because that law was founded on information pre-dating the 80's. The document clearly states that unless a more viable and safe means of transportation into the body was developed it was a very promising drug. Since during those days the general way of administering marijuana was through inhalation of smoke. Well smoke, lets welcome the smart bunch, we now have vaporizers that totally eliminate the harmful effects of inhalation of marijuana vapor. I will look for the link to the document, but just look at what the drug does for you and weight the pros and cons. Then compare it to the drug cocktails listed above and weight the beneficial differences for yourself. The DEA needs to be run by scientists not jerks out for a vendetta because the prom queen dated the cool stoner and didnt even give the brainless chump a second look.


Im done!

Nova


----------



## Nova

I have yet to see some smoke too much pot and develop a serious medical condition that would require immeadiate medical attention.....

I have seen some get retarded and fall asleep and wake up. Ive never had to drive someone to the Er for it tho.

I have had to drive friends to the ER over overdosing on Methadone and Oxy-Cottons....alcohol poisoning.....hmmmmm


Nova


----------



## snuggles

Nova said:
			
		

> I have yet to see some smoke too much pot and develop a serious medical condition that would require immeadiate medical attention.....
> 
> I have seen some get retarded and fall asleep and wake up. Ive never had to drive someone to the Er for it tho.
> 
> I have had to drive friends to the ER over overdosing on Methadone and Oxy-Cottons....alcohol poisoning.....hmmmmm
> 
> 
> Nova


 
You and I will get along just fine. And I am one of those guys Nova,  I'm an alkie sober 2.5 years and without MJ I don't know that I could say that. I believe in a harm reduction policy I do not believe in beating everything with a baseball bat which is the American way LOL. Life is long and it scares me to think I'm only 34 and I can NEVER have another drink, just last night I had a dream that I drank and it's Friday so I'm glad I have some medicine to help me if I get the itch....thank the lord. If I didn't have it I wouldn't be sober and if it is ever not available I hope I have the willpower to remain sober. Do I need it no, but I choose it over the other "wonder" drugs, plus I've been a frequent user since 19 so I had experience with it. I don't want to be a drunk anymore ever!!! And if I need some help so be it, HARM REDUCTION.


----------



## Timmyjg6

Come on guys, big hug... Lets just sit in a circle and pass this peace pipe....


----------



## Nova

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Come on guys, big hug... Lets just sit in a circle and pass this peace pipe....



peace......what's that?

Nova


----------



## POTUS

Nova said:
			
		

> peace......what's that?
> 
> Nova


 
It's what I have on my fenced, gated property. I'm the President, King and the entire ruling government on my piece of earth.

No one enters without my permission, no one stays, once there, without my approval.

No one fights, no one argues, everyone likes each other.

Almost all in my Kingdom smoke pot.

Every day is a celebration of life.

Peace. You don't have to go outside to have it.

BTW Nova, thanks for the kind words in your other post! I'm glad I could help.

Stoned Stoney Potus


----------



## MJ20

Good advice!


----------



## camcam

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> get greedy get caught!


 
I agree with you, in my area loads of people have been caught do silly grows like 50 - 100 plants (been greedy), someone on the same street where my grow is got caught a few weeks back, due to people running their mouth...

Keep it discrete and your in for a treat!!!  :hubba:


----------



## mojosat

...signs your neigbor is growing.

If he is dangerously handsome and answers to the name mojosat!!!


----------



## dasweasle

loose lips sink ships


----------



## nikimadritista

Your DEA is really serious a?? 
Are there people actually reading all that crap? 
I doubt Greeks are informed in any way on those home grower's habits... I hope they are not 
Good luck my US brothers... Sounds like a bad trip if you haven't got your permit and you have neighbors too close...
Don't get paranoid.. Growing weed will soon be legal everywhere 
Stay safe!


----------



## snuggles

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Your DEA is really serious a??
> Are there people actually reading all that crap?
> I doubt Greeks are informed in any way on those home grower's habits... I hope they are not
> Good luck my US brothers... Sounds like a bad trip if you haven't got your permit and you have neighbors too close...
> Don't get paranoid.. Growing weed will soon be legal everywhere
> Stay safe!


 
I wish it was going to be soon. My feelings are the opposite, as soon as Pharma "masters" those cannabinoids I feel that we are going to see it get worse...they aren't going to share IMO and they have the resources to eradicate it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## pothead

Thanks for posting this thread for it shows that you obviously care about the users here but IMO this can match any average family which is trying to struggle in this everyday, chaotic life...

Also, I would just like to say that the most snitches live in US!! Holy crap I have never seen so many people who snitch on each  other. Not good...not good...

And I DO NOT intent to offend anyone in any way. I love US and I am thankful this country exists, I'm just stating my point. If someone disagrees, I would love to hear some arguments.


----------



## pothead

mojosat said:
			
		

> ...signs your neigbor is growing.
> 
> If he is dangerously handsome and answers to the name mojosat!!!




AHAHA :rofl:


----------



## HydroManiac

Anyone ever done that walk past a house and smell a skunk smell i always wondered about that


----------

